# AGAIN.... Where do you take your Babies?



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

I know this was somewhere else in the forum, but I couldn't find it. I just got my first carrier purse for Strummer and I am soooo excited to take him places! I just want to know where you have taken them! I would love to take him shopping, just want to make sure he's quiet in the bag though.... :wave: :wink:


----------



## runagottickled (Aug 30, 2005)

yah ive seen that topic somewhere too... most malls around here (san jose, california) are ok with pets. i kno that grocery stores and any other place that sells food wont allow pets.. target doesnt allow pets.. but all in all, all u need to do is call before u go somewhere to make sure pets are ok. =) i love takin tila places with me but she can get in m way because i need two hands to shop for clothes! but she gets in the way. haha

-runa


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

how do you know if it's ok to have your pet in the mall?


----------



## runagottickled (Aug 30, 2005)

u just need to call the mall and ask if they allow pets. the malls around here say that it is ok as long as they are carried. you just need to call them and make sure.

-Runa


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

thanks so much!


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

I take my dogs as many places as possible. Petco and Petsmart, the bank, the mall, toy-r-us and Wal-mart. 
Technically Walmart doesn't allow any dogs except service dogs but the assistants on the floor aren't allowed to ask! Only an upper management can ask. Walmart will be harder now that I have two dogs because mine are bigger and carrying two would be quite the burden!
I have heard that Target doesn't allow dogs too, but I also know that some people get away with it in a carrier. The most they can do is ask you to leave which I would definitely do.
Calling ahead or just trying it out is how I would go with it. My favorite scrapbook store and yarn store also allow my guys in there with me. All the ladies just love my guys.


----------



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

Yeah, I bet Michael's would be ok with me taking him in....I want to be able to run errands with him with me...Tonight I will take a pic of him in his bag to see if its extremely obvious that he's there.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

When I first got Lina (before I was comfortable leaving her home alone) I took her everywhere with me. Wal-Mart, K-Mart, anywhere I went she went. Since I had a carrier no one ever really knew it wasn't a purse. I didn't take her anywhere that had food (ie. Krogers or IGA). But, when I got Boss, because he was small and too young (he was just 5wks), I didn't care if they didn't allow him in there, I took him everywhere with me. I had him in his little bag with his blankie and a pee pad (so he wouldn't get pee on his blankie) and he slept most of the time. I took him in grocery stores and a few times I took him out at Wal-Mart and other stores. I'm not too sure about the malls around here, I know the new one allows pets because I've taken Lina and Lilo there (before I got Boss). Target lets you take them as long as you're shopping for a long time and you can carry them. I plan on getting one of those carriers that you strap on the front of you. That way I can have my hands free and still take my pups everywhere I go . I just gotta find one that fits 2 lol..well, actually 3 cause Lilo too lol. I know that Lowes and Home Depot let you take dogs in. I'm not sure about other places. LIke someone else said already, call and see. Most of them don't mind as long as you have them in a carrier or can carry them yourself. They don't want people coming in with huge dogs though lol.


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hiya,

I live in London UK and there aren't many pet friendly places but i got Scruffy a carrier that goes over my shoulder and i take him pretty much everywhere and not many people realise i am carrying a dog :lol: 

Of course it helps loads that he actually loves being in his carrier and instantly snuggles in for a snooze :lol: 

Can't wait to see a pic :wave:


----------



## Crazy_Chihuahuas (Nov 5, 2005)

*OWWWWWWWWWWWWW*

Yes I want to see the photos to...


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I've taken Carl to PetSmart and Petco...  
I take him through the drive-thru at the bank...lol
Oh! Once I took him into this little mail place where they send packages and stuff. I had to drop some packages off for my mom after a vet appt, so I wrapped Carl in a blanket and just carried him in. 
But Carl's kind of big, so it's different than taking a tiny little puppy into a store. I still want to buy a bag though so I can carry him around.

I saw a girl at the mall once with a tiny min pin puppy in her arms. (Which reminds me...I saw her at a little kiosk (sp?) where they sold dog clothes and cute collars and stuff...I wonder if that stand is still there....)


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

Where I live I can take Teddy almost everywhere. The only places I _can't_ take him are Target, grocery stores and some restaurants.  I recently took him to the dentist with me. :wink:


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

Sami has been almost everywhere! the places where she's allowed of course are the pet stores. but she's been to the movies, the malls, target, wal mart, grocery stores, the malls, and goes with me to get my pedicures. 

I've been asked to leave a grocery store before (I didn't want to leave her in the car in hot weather) so I just told the security guard that i was leaving and that was it. 

I was told at a mall in DC that pets weren't allowed but she whispered that if I closed the carrier so that Sami's head wasn't sticking out, it would be fine. Oh and that Sami was super cute.  other malls haven't said anything to me.

Now that Sami has grown up a bit and barks instead of staying quiet in the carrier, I have to leave her at home now. especially at restaurants, she will bark to let me know she wants some attention and food. My boyfriend and I used to have to let out coughs to silence her barking! :0


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I bring my dogs everywhere (like Publix (grocery store), Blockbuster, Target, you name it- except restaurants (not yet, anyway!). Rylie is easier to carry around because she is a lot less hyper than Madison, though.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

it also all depends on where you live, some towns are more pet friendly than others.
my area of CT NOT petfriendly at all...petco allows dogs, the drivethroughs and any cafe with outdoor seating allow dogs...but even home depot and joannes fabircs have issues with ANY dog being in there including any service dog thats not a GSD or other recognized guide dog for the blind (not even the police are aware of service dog rules.) id never suggest taking your dog anywhere in ct...(there also not child friendly or disabled friendly ect)

however were movin to the outerbanks of NC in the summer so im hoping itll be a little more dog friendly there...


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Angelab said:


> I take my dogs as many places as possible. Petco and Petsmart, the bank, the mall, toy-r-us and Wal-mart.
> Technically Walmart doesn't allow any dogs except service dogs but the assistants on the floor aren't allowed to ask! Only an upper management can ask. Walmart will be harder now that I have two dogs because mine are bigger and carrying two would be quite the burden!
> I have heard that Target doesn't allow dogs too, but I also know that some people get away with it in a carrier. The most they can do is ask you to leave which I would definitely do.
> Calling ahead or just trying it out is how I would go with it. My favorite scrapbook store and yarn store also allow my guys in there with me. All the ladies just love my guys.


I'm with ya on that! Tito and Marley always go to the bank w/ me. The teller knows who they are now and sends them treats through the window.  I also take them to Petsmart and Pets & People (our local pet shop). They love it! Poor Marley gets SOOOOOo excited at PetSmart that he almost ALWAYS piddles on the floor! LOL! Not to worry, I'm a good cleaner-upper! ANd I take them to Charleston to play with my best friend's dog and my parents' dog. The malls and WalMarts around here don't allow pets. GO FIGURE! What I wouldn't do to be able to carry them both EVERYWHERE with me!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I always take mine to Petsmart as well. Madison loves it! He loves to play with all of the dogs, and he piddles all over the floor (I clean it up as well). Ahh. Before I go, I say, "Wanna go to Petsmart?!" And he flips out. I have to put his harness on him while we're in the bathroom, because he piddles everywhere. lol. He also gets excited over clothes.

Rylie, on the otherhand, hates going to Petsmart and doesn't like people very much. She is terrified of big dogs (she peed when she saw a german shephard mix). It is hard to socialize her, because we are still in the process of getting her 12 week shots, and she is almost 16 weeks old (she gets a shot a week).


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

I take Fibi everywhere I go. I have a collection of bags that are made to look like purses, so no one ever even knows she's there. I take her shopping, malls, stores, restaurants, outdoor festivals (one of our fave things to do, because we know pets are usually accepted and we don't have to hide her)...she's been around! I began carrying her in her bags when she was 8 weeks old, so she's really known nothing different. She loves her bags and sometimes she even sleeps in them when she doesn't have to! She's only barked twice (my biggest fear) and I think it was only because she picked up on someone's voice she didn't know that was close to me. I've never been told to leave because no one ever knows she's there. Even in places where she's accepted, sometimes I don't like her to be seen because I don't like to be bothered (and neither does she) with people oohing and ahing over her. I've taught her to do 'babytalk' (which is where she kinda talks to me really softly...she actually just started doing it one day and I dubbed it babytalk and made it a trick), so anytime she needs to go out or wants something she does that and no one hears it but me!! LOL!  

ANYONE WHO WANTS A 2 DOG CARRIER...I saw an adorable one at Petco the other day! It was the purse type carrier and it had pockets on the outside for your wallet, cell phone, etc. It wasn't advertised as a two dog purse, but it was definitely way too big for Fibi.


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

austin comes to delis with me i dont have a carrier for him yet once i do hell be comming everywhere with me 
and hes scared of school buses so im working on that


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

My carriers also look like purses, and most people don't even realize that I have my dogs with me.

My fiancee just bought these awesome Sherpa pet softsided travel carriers for when we drive home to see family this weekend.


----------



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

I am so glad people are sharing this info with me! I got Strummers new carrier, and it looks like a purse, so I am anxious to see how he does in it for longer than a couple minutes in the house. I think he'll do fine with it. :wink:


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

I just thought of something else...Target, Walmart and quite a few other places now actually sell bags for you to carry your dog in. I figure that if they carry that kind of stuff, they should allow their customers to use it in their store! Like, for instance, I bought a great carrier at Target the other day and from now on I'm using it when I go to Target...how can they kick me out when I'm making use of a product they sold me?!! LOL!! I think about this stuff all the time...dont' mind me.


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Well, Socrates doesn't really enjoy the carrier, Bella might once she figures out that it's not something that's going to eat her  Sooo right now I am able to get him into the carrier and go in one store such as Walmart and then once he's in the car and out of the bag, then it has to be places that I'm comfortable with him being on his leash or in my arms like Petco and Petsmart and the bank, etc. IHe's a one shop dog right now as far as the carrier goes]


----------



## blue (Dec 21, 2005)

2pups622 said:


> austin comes to delis with me i dont have a carrier for him yet once i do heck be comming everywhere with me
> and hes scared of school buses so im working on that


what kind of carrier are you getting? a rucksack?


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

blue said:


> 2pups622 said:
> 
> 
> > austin comes to delis with me i dont have a carrier for him yet once i do heck be comming everywhere with me
> ...


i havent decided yet thats why i dont have one yet :wave:


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

what the heck's a rucksack?


----------



## blue (Dec 21, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

i think this 
http://www.br-online.de/sport-freizeit/artikel/0504/09-rucksack-fruehbeis/foto/rucksack-gross.jpg

austin would get lost in that he would prob like it tho


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

whered you go is that what you were talking about ?? :wave:


----------



## blue (Dec 21, 2005)

i didnt mean quite that big :lol:


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

thats all that came up on google is those huge ones lol


----------



## blue (Dec 21, 2005)

i was thinking about this size would be right for him

http://www.s-team.ch/bilder/rucksack1.jpg


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

there are lots of really great carriers out there. petsmart, petco and target have quite a few for great prices.


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

thats really cute i wish they made them for dogs :wave:


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Fibi's Mommy said:


> I just thought of something else...Target, Walmart and quite a few other places now actually sell bags for you to carry your dog in. I figure that if they carry that kind of stuff, they should allow their customers to use it in their store! Like, for instance, I bought a great carrier at Target the other day and from now on I'm using it when I go to Target...how can they kick me out when I'm making use of a product they sold me?!! LOL!! I think about this stuff all the time...dont' mind me.


That's what I was thinking about Target. They have some great purses and carriers there.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

hehe ive bought a pet carrier for milo (expensive to buy... rrp is £45, i got it brand new off ebay for just over £2) :lol: :lol: 

I havent put Milo in it just yet...but i will start to soon, just to get him used to it (obviously wont take him outside, cos he isnt allowed yet)

I plan to take him anywhere hes allowed to go, and maybe sneak him in some places he isnt  Because when hes in there, with the colour of the mesh, its so hard to workout theres a little tiny dog in there


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Maybe this is like the "rucksack" type one that some of you were talking about: http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...<>ast_id=2534374302023689&bmUID=1135402413975
Idk if I would want my puppy on my back though, where I can't see him.

Here's a side one that would be cool: http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...<>ast_id=2534374302023689&bmUID=1135402537296 
And it's for pets up to 20 lbs. Several of them on the website are for "dogs up to 6 lbs" and Carl is already 7 lbs at 4 months... :lol:


----------

